# Potato Toasts Recipe



## sarah (Apr 16, 2005)

this is a very easy and yummy snack,specially kids love it,at least i still do thogh i'm not a kid anymore .

INGREDIENTS:

some white bread slices
beaten egg
cooked and mashed potatoes with salt,pepper,diced onion,tomatoes,chopped green chilies,chopped parsley and a little lemon juice in them.

spread the potatoe mixture on one side of the slice,dip the toast in the beaten egg and shallow fry in a little oil,until golden brown on both sides.Prepare all the toasts this way and cut each into 4 triangles,serve hot with hot sauce or tomato ketchup.


----------



## jkath (Apr 16, 2005)

*oh yum!*
** 
*Sarah, you seem to share tastebuds with me - your recipes always sound so good!*


----------



## Heat (Apr 16, 2005)

*Sounds Yummy!*

 Hey sarah, that sounds really good!! I'm gonna try it soon! I'll let you know how it went . Thanks so much !!


----------



## Maidrite (Apr 16, 2005)

I think this sounds great Thank You


----------

